# How much should a 4 month old tiel weigh?



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I used to have a website saved that showed how much Different birds should weight at different ages Now i can't find it 

So how much should a Cockatiel weight at 4 months old ?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

The chart I have says that anywhere from 90 to 110 grams. In fact that weight is expected for any bird between 7 weeks and adulthood.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Thank You


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Your welcome!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Weights that are more or less than that can also be normal. If you check different websites you'll get several different answers, but weights from 70-130 grams seem to be considered normal. Naturally this doesn't mean that any weight in that range is appropriate for every tiel - the 70 grams is appropriate for the smallest birds and the 130 is appropriate for the biggest.


----------

